# gaming laptop under Rs.35000



## saurabhk255 (Oct 19, 2012)

I m planning to buy laptop under 35000 next month, it will be used for heavy gaming and watching movies. Currently looking forward to buy hp pavallion g6 2005ax. But need to confirm my choice.
1. What is the purpose of the computer?
What all applications and games are
you going to run? (Stupid answers like
'gaming' or 'office work' will not work.
Be exact. Which games? Which
applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.') 
Ansurpose is gaming. Will play games like nfs run, bf3, ghost recon:future soldier and some upcoming fps games.

2. What is your overall budget? If you
can extend a bit for a more balanced
configuration, then mention this too. 
Ans: Budget is 35000 but if a good config comes then can extend to 38000.

3. Planning to overclock? 
Ans: yes, if it can increase graphic performance.

4. Which Operating System are you
planning to use? 
Ans: Wn7 or 8 whichever is better for gaming.

5. How much hard drive space is
 needed?
Ans: 500 GB or 750GB.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If
yes, please mention which screen size
and resolution do you want. If you
already have a monitor and want to
reuse it, again mention the size and
resolution of monitor you have. 
Ans: Purchasing a laptop with a screen size of 15.6 inches it can be increased or decreased.

7. Which components you DON'T want
 to buy or which components you
 already have and plan on reusing? 
Ans:N/A

8. When are you planning to buy the
 system? 
Ans: Next month's end.

 9. Have you ever built a desktop before
or will this be done by an assembler? 
Ans: NO.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying
locally? Are you open to buying stuff
 from online shops if you don't get 
locally? 
Ans: Currently living in  New Delhi and the place nearby place is nehru place, nd open to online shops.

11. Anything else which you would like
to say? 
Ans: Laptop should be able to run latest games and the upcoming games. Thanx in advance.


----------



## rider (Oct 19, 2012)

Best gaming performance laptop for your budget: HP Pavilion G6-2005AX

It will cost you around 32k with free 2 years onsite warranty (included one year accidental). Plus at the time of payment pay 1800 more for 3rd year onsite warranty and spend rest 1200 rupees for cooler master notepal U2. Total 35k


----------



## saurabhk255 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thankx for the reply, can u plz tell me the pros nd cons of this laptop considering heavy gaming


----------



## rider (Oct 19, 2012)

saurabhk255 said:


> Thankx for the reply, can u plz tell me the pros nd cons of this laptop considering heavy gaming



Pros: 
*As I mentioned it has the best gaming performance for its price.
*Hp after sales service is superb and you will get 2 years onsite warranty for free.
*Build quality is good for its price.
*Battery life is upto 5 hours depends on the usage.
*USB 3.0 support

Cons: 
*AMD A8 processor is not great though it is said to be a quad core but when it comes to day to day performance like compression, expansion, installation etc. 
*It is actually sub-par in performance with old gen dual core sandy bridge core-i3.
*You may found better processing laptop for this price range but you will not get better gaming performance of dedicated GPU.
*No Numpad on the keyboard.

And brother 35k is very low budget to do *heavy gaming* even for a complete desktop.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 19, 2012)

rider said:


> *Hp after sales service is superb and you will get 2 years onsite warranty for free.


not anymore. expired. replaced with some camera offer.



rider said:


> *No Numpad on the keyboard.


numberpad is present.



rider said:


> And brother 35k is very low budget to do *heavy gaming* even for a complete desktop.


i second this suggestion. better get a desktop than gaming on a cramped keyboard.


----------



## rider (Oct 20, 2012)

Sam said:


> not anymore. expired. replaced with some camera offer.
> 
> 
> numberpad is present.
> ...



oh god! superb deal of 2 years warranty is over. 
Sorry! I thought there is no full keyboard, my bad.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 20, 2012)

Get a rig instead man... Will be much better

Get a rig instead man... Will be much better


----------



## rider (Oct 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Get a rig instead man... Will be much better
> 
> Get a rig instead man... Will be much better



I guess 35k is still low for a complete heavy gaming rig included everything. May be some AMD rig can be in his range better to him ask in desktop thread.


----------



## saurabhk255 (Oct 20, 2012)

I know 35k is very less for a heavy gaming laptop, but i am looking for best i can get in this range. There is no chance of a desktop as i live in a hostel nd portability is my main concern. Thank u guys for the advice i will go for g6 2005ax with a good cooling pad.


----------

